# All Breed Health Clinic



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club (SBGRC) is holding an all breed health clinic in Suffield, CT this weekend.

If anyone is interest in having eyes, hearts etc examined at clinic price, the link to the flyer is http://www.sbgrc.org/PDF/eye heart clinics flyer 2014.pdf


----------



## welson (May 3, 2014)

Wow an active breed of Dog this is. Seems so trained.


----------

